# possibly dumb question...ultrasonic rodent repellant



## Sommrluv (Aug 21, 2011)

My hubby is considering giving me a good portion of our garage to house our rabbits. This is a great space in a concrete block building with two windows, electricity and a dedicated water hydrant feet away. It has an attic as well, so it tends to be really cool as the heat rises into the second level.

It's completely separated by a wall to our garage, which is hubby's workshop. We keep one of those plug in rodent repellents in the workshop. Will this bother the buns? It seems to be like it _could_, but not sure. 

Also, what would be your ideal set up if you were buying supplies? Would you do all wire cages hanging over a worm farm? Metal or wood shelving with wire cages? 

I think I'll stick with what we have for a little bit, but we'll need to start rotating out soon. 


Currently, I have four wire cages, one medium hutch, one extra large hutch, and an XXL hutch that needs some work to separate it into two units.  I also have two five by ten enclosed kennels with doors for "pasture" days, runs outside hutches, or whatever else comes to mind. We've been really blessed with cheap, good craigslist finds. 

We have three dutch and two New Zealands. 

I apologize if I'm asking for two much info.


----------



## Sommrluv (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 23, 2011)

We really like the station where the mice climb in and can't get out, You have to dump it out, no bait is in it, it just traps them. I don't know the answer to your question. We have dogs and I always worried about it bothering them, so I have never looked into using it.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 23, 2011)

I have two mole repellant sticks that are placed outside.  They do make a beeping sound, but I can't say if they bother my rabbits because they are inside.  And when outside they are not exposed that long and really it doesn't bother them.   IMO, I would go with the mice station as suggested by 20kidsonhill.  They do the job and no poison or sound.


----------



## dewey (Aug 24, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about the plug-in varmit control bothering them.  I think the manufacturer is involved in a fraud investigation of some sort on the grounds of them not even working on insects.  Who knows, maybe that's why they don't bother pets, lol, but they seemed to work for folks I've known.   The type they had did not make any noise.      

Anything without any wood (at all) and without sliding cage trays under the cages will make life so much easier for everybody.   Waste pans on the floor and all wire cages and all metal racks get my vote.  

You must be excited about the indoor housing coming up!


----------



## doubled (Aug 25, 2011)

I have seen several investigations ( CNN, FOX, ect.)  into these devices and they all say they do not work,


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 25, 2011)

They do work.  Just on certain types of insects or pests.  But you must be careful.  With the hearing level of a bunny, this accute sound could hurt them.  I don't use these and I do spray on the exterior of my structure.  That seems to ward everything way so far.  Regarding the moles, that's tough.  They did a study and the moles are digging deeper which I can see from my experience.  The vibrators work but the moles are digging deeper.  

Just research and see what works for you.  And regarding the lawsuits, I didn't hear anything on Fox News.  Or on the internet.  could you supply a link so that all can view?  We all have insect and pest problems.  Finding the best method is what anyone's goal is.  And if something doesn't work, well it's good to post to let others know.  And between me, you and this internet, a lawsuit over a pest control item, please.  Lots of stupid lawsuits out there.  I find this one a little hard to swallow.  Please help with info on the investigation.  The one with the lawsuit might not even know what rodent or pest they are trying to deter.  They just bought anything.  

I wouldn't put too much investment in what CNN reports.  

Just my opinion.


----------



## dewey (Aug 25, 2011)

One can google 'fraud sonic pest control' or something like that and it should bring things up.  It's been ongoing for a long time.  I love the commercials, though.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 25, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> One can google 'fraud sonic pest control' or something like that and it should bring things up.  It's been ongoing for a long time.  I love the commercials, though.


Thanks Dewey, did google.  But can't comment because it would be political 

So I'll just  

Commercials are better than the news.  Oopps sorry getting political again.  So Ill just double  

Thanks though for your reply.


----------



## doubled (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't be sorry for being political, it's your right to do so even if others don't like it.       I think that's one thing wrong right now is no one will take a stand any more.        The Constitution and the Bill of Rights are still in effect no matter what some are trying to retranslate them for their benefit.       I'm ok now, I have stepped off my soap box.


----------

